# I am busting with joy ... SOO HAPPY!



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

These pictures should be relatively self-explanatory. Patience is always rewarded!!!!

http://home.fuse.net/tharris/M3/102_0252.JPG

http://home.fuse.net/tharris/M3/102_0258.JPG

http://home.fuse.net/tharris/M3/102_0259.JPG

http://home.fuse.net/tharris/M3/100_0053.JPG

http://home.fuse.net/tharris/M3/100_0060.JPG

http://home.fuse.net/tharris/M3/100_0042.JPG

The M3 has to be in the lead of course!!!

But, I am so stoked! It has every option but, NAV (which I actually I did not want -- call me crazy). It has SMG II, PDC, rear power sunshade, cold weather, harmon kardon, BMW alarm, BMW M3 trunk mat, Stonguard full protection including side mirrors, premium package, aluminum trim, rear dinan strut bar, width adjustable power seats, that lumbar thingy, bi-xenon headlights, and some other items that I am forgetting right now. It has 13,293 miles on it. The seller said he paid $62,750 for the vehicle. :yikes: He said he sees maybe one M3 every month on the road, very rare around where he lives.

He is purchasing a new 545i and getting rid of this. The interior is a different color that I have never seen in a titanium silver car. It has the cinnamon interior. I think it looks pretty cool, very unique and different. We'll see how people react when they see it in person.

SOOOOO excited. As for mods ... I am going to go about this the proper way: This upcoming weekend, I am taking it to the track (Summit Point) to get a feel for the car and how it handles. Plus, pop it's cherry! WOOHOO! :thumbup:

Then, I "might" do some things to it. I hear I can change the camber in the front with just the removal of a pin??? Not sure; but, should help with understeer and tire wear.

There are so many products out there for this car, hopefully you guys can assist me with suggestions and recommendations. Plus, I do not know prices; so, I would appreciate not getting ripped off. Although, please don't tell me to do this and that. I do not want to add things that are unnecessary, e.g., I have never been fond of aftermarket rims. I like stock 18" rims. I made the mistake in my last two M3's of modding it without thinking, just for the sake of doing it ... I want to proceed in a proper fashion this time and not waste money!

The M5 would have been nice; I did not want one so modded. I wanted a car that I could mod from the beginning and make the correct chioces. Plus, I could not pass this one up ... especially since it was optioned out VERY nicely. I have no idea about SMG II ... I was VERY impetuous about the purchase; but, every person that I spoke with that has SMG, said that people that bash SMG, don't own it, heheh ... They said they can rip apart a manual driver on a track/auto-x course.

I thought briefly about ordering a new one -- but, for me at least, I was always taught by my parents not to purchase new. Plus, with the extended warranty, and everything else, I am comfortable with this purchase. Build date was 5/02, so, out of the range.

WOOHOO!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Congrats! Get your drive on :bigpimp:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful! :thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

WRT camber, if yuo pull the strut brace mounts off, you will find an Allen head pin. Remove theis, shove teh strut tower top in towards the center of the car. This will gain you about 0.5 degrees more negative. You do need to have it realigned after doing this.

LOTS of mods, LOTS of opinions. A lot depends on what you are trying to accomplish. If a track car, the choices are slightly different than a street cruiser.


----------

